# Pneumatic Zone valves



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody out there do any work on replacement of pneumatic zone valves or pneumatic Tstats!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I haven't worked on them in a while. The zone valves are pretty easy to repair. Is it in a house or building?


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

what make I've worked on a few.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

11 floor apartment 100 psi boiler pressure floor mount heating circ. The only valve suitable is a barber coleman with 133 psi waterside . A seimens 28 psi or johnson control 60 psi valve wont do since the spring pressure is not enough to overcome the water pressure which is to much pressure to allow the other valves too close completely. Any other valves you have used! I really like the honywell t-stat but it is not as retofit friendly as the seimens powers stat which is a 1000 piece puzzle. Again the barber coleman I have seen seem easier to install. Any thought or other options!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

A barber coleman valve is a week away!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tapping out. Never worked on any over 35 psi, sorry. Check on Trane.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tapping out. Never worked on any over 35 psi, sorry. Check on Trane they used to make pneumatic valves.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Maybe Hoffman.....get a lot of steam traps from them....don't know about water.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Well as far as I have figured I am on the right track spent 2 hrs today learning the ropes!:thumbup:


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

how much room have you got johnson controls should have one that's able to take 150 psi but the diaphragm is over a foot across. it has been 5 -6 years since I've replaced 1


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ken53 said:


> how much room have you got johnson controls should have one that's able to take 150 psi but the diaphragm is over a foot across. it has been 5 -6 years since I've replaced 1


I refuse to give those jokers my money....:furious:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ken53 said:


> how much room have you got johnson controls should have one that's able to take 150 psi but the diaphragm is over a foot across. it has been 5 -6 years since I've replaced 1


 Its in a rad cabinet in the suite so about 5 inches!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I refuse to give those jokers my money....:furious:


 Easy Gettnit!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

pilot light said:


> A barber coleman valve is a week away!


 They showed up from Vancouver only two days! Built to spec yellow spring! Nice work boys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

book it for monday!:laughing:


----------

